# Electrical question



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

When i added outlets in my basement. I could use Romex to run between floor joist's . I had to use conduit to run from the joists down the basement wall to the outlets and secure it to the concrete basement wall.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

As a retired electrician I think some should take the time and read the electrical code prior to dispensing some advice. NFPA-70e should be available in local libraries.


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

Luv2hunteup said:


> As a retired electrician I think some should take the time and read the electrical code prior to dispensing some advice. NFPA-70e should be available in local libraries.


Then we would post on websites offering absolutely no advice to those who are asking for it. We would tell them to go read a book.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> I don't remember the name of it but they sell 3 wire in a metal flexible casing. That you could staple to the walls.


Its called MC,and yes you can surface mount and get 3/8's one hole straps.They come in 50 and 250' rolls and needs to be strapped every 6' and within 12'' from a plug or switch.Make sure you use a green ground pigtail and ground a metal box and your device,(plus or switch).


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

fishdip said:


> Its called MC,and yes you can surface mount and get 3/8's one hole straps.They come in 50 and 250' rolls and needs to be strapped every 6' and within 12'' from a plug or switch.Make sure you use a green ground pigtail and ground a metal box and your device,(plus or switch).


I did that on my last log garage and will do that again on this log garage. Pretty simple to do.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Plug or switch


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

fishdip said:


> Plug or switch


Both


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

CrawlerHarness said:


> Then we would post on websites offering absolutely no advice to those who are asking for it. We would tell them to go read a book.


Offering bad advice is worse than no advice. Michigan does not have reciprocal electrical code. What is sometimes acceptable in Illinois is not required in Michigan but I’m sure you knew that prior to post #19.


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

FYI MC cable is no longer legal for surface mountings where subject to damage. 2017 code. Use conduit of your choice here. Romex can be used in conduit if it is only sleeved from being inside a wall then exiting wall to be surface mounted. If entire run is conduit from box to box then strip outer jacket from the three conductors and use in conduit.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Its in his shed,on the wall,its safe from physical damage.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Offering bad advice is worse than no advice. Michigan does not have reciprocal electrical code. What is sometimes acceptable in Illinois is not required in Michigan but I’m sure you knew that prior to post #19.


Yeap


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the help.


----------

